# Navigation Colliery, Crumlin



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are my pics from the former Navigation Colliery in Crumlin. 

Mrs Crash setting up a shot











I guess it's private property, nice way of putting it lmao





Foxy Lady looking through the gate










Looking over the roof of one of the lower buildings





Not much left of this building, but lovely all the same





Not a very good pic of the very pink bath house building :O





The lovely and very tall chimney





Everyone walking down from the bath house building










Ready for the next area





Looking at a fire place through the bars





The boys discussing where to go next





A former jeep and a landrover left there


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 19, 2008)

That place looks fantastic. 

Love the private property sign. Short and to the point.

Some of the buildings almost look like chapels - maybe it's the Welsh Methodist influence pervading even the workplace.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

Loads and loads of tyres - everywhere





Those lovely white glazed tiles





Nature reclaiming one of the buildings










Nature reclaiming again





Another view of that gorgeous chimney





An old car seat blocking the way





Sheep going around the corner





oooooooooh one of two morris minors





hehehe, transport for the next meet lmao





King Al looking down one of the two shafts





Great, I travel all the way down to Wales, and find a notice with a code on from my area 




the number doesn't work btw, we tried it lmao






and the last one from me


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2008)

I just have to make it clear at this point that I don't normally look like Michelin Man!!!   It was so cold that several layers of clothing were necessary...I even wore my jimjams under everything else to try and stay warm.  

Unfortunately many of my pics of the colliery were out of focus...probably a combination of shivering from the cold and eye fatigue.  
Here's a few of the best.














































Cheers


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, I didn't realise i could get so many layers of clothing on including 3 fleeces and an annorak on in one go. Felt like a tellytubby lol.


----------



## King Al (Feb 20, 2008)

The pics are looking good guys, what a place


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

Just found a link to it with a pic complete with the headstocks. Would have loved to have seen it with the headstocks there.

http://www.welshcoalmines.co.uk/Gwent/NavigationCrumlin.htm

 Sal


----------

